# frage zum digitalen ausgang vom soundblaster 5.1



## eViLaSh (5. September 2002)

hab da mal a frage...

hab den soundblaster 5.1 live, dieser besitzt ja einen digitalausgang.
nun meine frage:
kann ich damit zum reciever gehen ?
is das so ein ausgang wie bei einem DVD-player, und bringt der dann den selben dolby digital-klang wie ein dvd- player hin ?

ich will nämlich über den PC dvd´s angucken, aber natürlich nicht auf den herllichen sound verzichten 

also geht das oder wäre ein gescheiter DVD-player besser ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. September 2002)

Wenn es eine Live (Player) 5.1 ist, dann kann sie über den SP-DIF wirklich DD5.1 streamen. Also nein, ein DVD-Player klingt nicht besser.
Du mußt halt im Creative Control Center oder wie der Kram heißt den SP-DIF aktivieren, und im DVD-Player auf DD5.1 stellen. Dann an den 'digital in' der Stereoanlage (natürlich muß die Anlage sowas haben, und auch DD5.1 können, sonst ist das Blödsinn) - et voilá!

/Kapro


----------



## eViLaSh (6. September 2002)

coole sache 

dann kann ich mir ja demnächst dvd´s über PC und TV out angucken ;-) ;-)


----------

